# Weird leaks



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

i've had this happen to a few tanks.. usually happens to a light fixture but i've also had water 'climb' up wires and leak onto the floor. when the water level is higher than the clamp on the tank.. sometimes it will leak.. how do i stop it? i've attached a picture cause its hard to understand.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Lower the water a few inches, let dry, clean and add a bead of silicon along the inside rim 

Why fill the water pass the rim on the inside ?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You could try making a gasket to fit in between the clamp and the tank. Foam or foam tape might work or 3m double sided foam tape or something of the sort. Im trying to think what else we have around my work that would work. Silicone would work but than you wont be able to remove the clamp. You could always try making a silicone gasket. Let it dry before you instal the clamp. Without actually seeing the leak happen its tough to give a good answer. Is it your home tank or your school tank. If its home tank I might be able to pop by and see what we can figure out.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

On a side note, your Mario Paint skills are wicked awesome!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

im just gunna try sticking some electrical tape under it, thanks  my ms paint skills are superb hahaha


----------

